# Low Framerate while playing shaiya



## Lhaeo (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello, I am new to the forum and I am hoping I can get some help here. I have been lurking around in various forums trying to find fixes for my problem but I gave up after 2 days of random fixes and chose this forum because the community here is by far the friendliest and most patient to nubs like me :heartlove

I am using:
Sony Vaio VGC-LM18G 
windows vista x86 32bit
4gb ram (upgraded with 2 sticks of 2gb ram)
NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GT 128 dedicated ram ( driver v156.09)

Shaiya is an online game pretty much like WoW so the various fixes I have been getting off the net pertains to the more popular WoW. Can't seem to find support for shaiya lol. For the life of me, I can't seem to figure out whether the problem lies with ADSL2+ or my graphics card (unless there are more sources of problem that eludes me) but my FPS goes from 25+ to 5 during raids and pvp :sigh:

*Things I have tried*

_Pertaining to connection:
_
1) I called my ISP and he said since I am 450m away from the exchange I should be getting at least 20Mbps .

2) Tried using lan cable instead of wireless (short cable)

3) Read the article http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=2574 and download their little patch at the end and ran it

4) Disable windows firewall

5) ran speed test at http://www.speedtest.net/ and i get between 15Mbps to 18Mbps

6) Funny thing is I get great connection playing resistance2 online and my torrent download is relatively ok. Maybe my router is blocking that specific program? (default router firewall is to accept all outbound and block all inbound)


_Pertaining to graphics card:
_
1) Tried using in-build control panel and set to max performance (didn't work)

2) Tried using manual console following the site http://www.tweakguides.com/NVFORCE_6.html 
Anisotrophic filtering: OFF
Antialiasing - Gamma Correction: OFF
Antialiasing - Mode: OFF
Antialiasing - Setting: OFF
Antialiasing - Transparency: OFF
Conformant Texture Clamp: use hardware
Error reporting: OFF
Multi display/Max GPU acceleration: Single Display Performance Mode
Texture filtering - Anisotropic Sample Optimization: OFF
Texture filtering - Quality: High Performance
Texure filtering - trilinear optimization: ON
Triple Buffering - OFF
Vsync - OFF
I did this in the global setting because I cannot seem to save individual profile for this setting

3) The game has no advanced graphic settings. I just disabled shadow, effects, lowest detail etc

4) Tried using rivatunerv2.24 to overclock GPU but after slowly increasing the Core clock and Memory clock (under performance 3D) by 5-10MHz and seeing no difference, I just put it to the max 600+MHZ Core clock and 800+ Memory clock and.......still no difference. So i set it back to standard and uninstalled rivatuner.

5) Disable dwm.exe in taskbar.

_Random things:
_
I read somewhere to disable Norton Antivirus as well but I look at my 2009 edition and its not suppose to use a lot of resource. I can't even find a antivirus firewall either so I left it on.

I could not update my nvidia driver at the nvidia website. Every patch I download all says they cannot find suitable hardware in my computer. I assume the M at 8400M means mobile so I went to sony website instead to update all my drivers for my computer. They do not have any new updates for my graphics card


Sorry for the long post but I really tried everything before I decided to seek help in a forum. I'm really at my wit's end and I'd appreciate any other help available.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Can you go to My Computer>View System Information. On the Hardware tab, click Device Manager. Expand Display adapters, and click properties for your Geforce 8400M GT. Under the Driver tab, what date does it say?
In addition, can you download Everest and Sensor View Pro to check your system temperatures just after playing and while the computer is idle?


----------



## Lhaeo (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank your for your warm welcome and quick reply. I'll do it immediately once I get home from uni. Normally during the startup and for a long while the fans are quite loud tho.

*edit* not sure if its significant but before I uninstall rivatuner, it says my idle is 49degrees and it goes up to 51 while playing the game.

I'll still try the programs you recommend though, just to be safe.


----------



## Lhaeo (Aug 31, 2009)

The date is 20/6/2007. The sony update did not include a graphics card update though. And earlier before I installed a program called driver robot which checks all my drivers to see which requires update and it says my graphics card is up to date

CPU Core Temperature

Idle
Sensor: 41
Everest: 41

While running shaiya
Sensor: 50
Everest: 42 >.>

When I 1st startup Everest I had an error message saying its not compatible with my current hardware and that I need to wait for a new update. Subsequent testing, Everest refuse to show the temperature T.T


----------



## Lhaeo (Aug 31, 2009)

I also tried the guide here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/optimising-your-system-for-games-349169.html

Increased everything to 2048Mb and saw a fair jump from 25-30fps but it still doesn't change the fact that it drops drastically to 5-6fps during raid pvp >"<

Can anyone else help me?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Your temps aren't too high. What do the programs say your hard drive temperature is? Also, make sure you close off all other programs running when you play.


----------



## Lhaeo (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure what your asking for but sensor view says:

min/max/ave = 44/47/45


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried running the game shortly after restarting the computer to make sure you have enough system resources?


----------



## Lhaeo (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea all the time. I also followed the guide and uninstalled alot of unnecessary programs.

Also when I was previously running on cable I had no problems with the game.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Lhaeo said:


> Also when I was previously running on cable I had no problems with the game.


Are you saying before you had ADSL2 you had a cable connection, and it was fine then? If so, did you have these same specs on your computer?


----------



## Lhaeo (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea I had a cable connection last year on the same specs and it worked great. I had some mouse and keyboard lag problem but it wasn't too disconcerting.

The thing is with my ADSL2+ connection I am suppose to get 18-20Mbps which I assume should be fine. Besides, the steps I have taken to optimize my system really did improve my fps minutely.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

There are a couple ports to be opened for Shaiya, although they may just be for logging in. What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## Lhaeo (Aug 31, 2009)

My router is the Netgear DG834GV model. I think its a modem and router together unless your asking about my inbuilt modem in my computer which is "HDAUDIO SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP"


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is a guide to open the ports. Make sure the last octet of the static IP address you choose is outside of the DHCP range of the router.


----------

